# Tough 1 barrel saddle, Corriente barrel saddle?



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm trading my roping saddle for a barrel saddle, and I have two people who are interested.

The first is a 15" Tough 1 barrel saddle that looks pretty nice, but I don't know much about the brand. I'm looking to find out about the quality? 

The second is a 16" Corriente barrel saddle which I haven't seen pictures of yet. I've rode in one or two and I like them pretty well. Does anyone have opinions on these? 

I'm basically trying to decide which one would be best, and if the Tough 1 were my only option is it an okay saddle to have.

I'll try to post pictures of the Tough 1 saddle. Also, I take barrel lessons in a 14.5" saddle, and feel alright, maybe a little small, and my roping saddle is a 16" and I feel fine. So should both fit alright? 

And if any of this doesn't make sense, I'm sorry I'm on painkillers from surgery lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't have a Tough 1 saddle, but I've used other stuff from Tough 1 and its incredibly cheap cruddy quality.
I'd steer clear from the saddle, it's probably India made and bad quality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Check this out. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-reviews/barrel-saddles-good-bad-ugly-124523/

If I where You I'd run from that Tough One barrel saddle. The barrels you'll be running around are probably better constructed and be worth more. :wink:

More Info ! Barrel Saddles

Boone


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! I'll probably get the Corriente then! Thank y'all 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We have a corriente, and love it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm just waiting on pictures of it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

We actually have two corrientes, a roper trophy, and a custom barrel saddle. 
Both are nice saddles, please post the pics of the one you're looking at when you can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

She will hopfully send me some today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa399/LovesMyDunnBoy/imagejpeg_2_6_zpsc8a72b8e.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa399/LovesMyDunnBoy/imagejpeg_3_zps901a7331.jpg

Okay here's pictures of the 16" Corriente. The leather looks like it could use a good conditioning but other than that what do y'all think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

From what I know of Tough-1 and having a Corriente barrel saddle myself, I would always choose the Corriente. They're wonderful quality for their price. That seat looks more padded than mine, but the only thing is that their barrel saddles aren't as high-cantled and snug as something like Circle Y would make. Mine has a very broad, flat seat and lower cantle compared to other barrel saddles. I still really like it, just mentioning that.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I actually like the cantle height of the Corriente, but then again I've never rode in a Circle Y. Does this saddle in particular look to be in good condition?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I think it looks fine. How old is it? Mine looks about the same and is about a year old. The only part you can tell has aged any on mine is the roughout jockeys like that one. With a cleaning and oiling, it'll spiff up pretty nice.

And I don't mind the cantle of my saddle either, but I trail ride, not actual barrel racing. The Circle Ys I have ridden in have had much higher cantles, or at least more vertical ones. One felt like a freaking couch. I would have watched tv in that thing..too bad I don't have $1700 for a saddle. :?


----------



## Crossescowgirl (Apr 29, 2013)

personally i l'île Billy cook, and double j saddles
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, deal fell through and I'm looking to outright buy a saddle for $450, any ideas? I need a 15-16 and I'm only finding 14 -.- frustrating..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Well, deal fell through and I'm looking to outright buy a saddle for $450, any ideas? I need a 15-16 and I'm only finding 14 -.- frustrating..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Besides previous info I sent you , might try putting wanted add on CL.

Boone :wink:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I've looked through craigslist but I'm only finding 14 in.. Your previous info did help  I'm waiting on my tack shop to get some new saddles and maybe I'll get lucky 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

You could get one directly from Corriente for not much more than that. Mine was built to my order for $560, including shipping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> You could get one directly from Corriente for not much more than that. Mine was built to my order for $560, including shipping.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep yep. Darn fine saddle too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'll look at that for sure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Another vote of confidence for Corriente here. I've never rode in one of their barrel saddles, but me, my brother, and my Dad all have ranch saddles from them and couldn't be happier.

One bit of information for if you contact them that they may not mention (no scheming on their part, folks just don't generally think to mention it) is that roughout is cheaper than smooth leather and every bit of tooling costs money. So, if you are on a tight budget and don't mind a relatively plain looking saddle, you could probably get it full roughout (skirts and everything) cheaper than one like you posted earlier with the basket weave tooling on the skirts.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Cant go wrong with a Corriente saddle  I have two, one is a roper, the other a barrel saddle. They both came directly from Corriente both very reasonable and extremely comfortable!


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a plain saddle all so that would be fine with me!

Dodger, how much did you pay for your barrel saddle if you don't mind me asking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Our corriente barrel saddle








Full rough out with just barbwire border. Youth 14" seat and adult fenders. It's just starting to get worn and dirty, almost the look we like . I'm sure by next summer it'll have that warm color and feel that makes rough out so awesome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Phly said:


> Our corriente barrel saddle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that  I like a simple saddle with just little tool. I'm torn between a colored seat or a plain brown because I'd hate to have a turquoise seat but change my horse's color to red lol. But then again, turquoise looks great on most horses.

Did you order your's custom? How much did it turn out to be if you don't mind me asking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Does anyone want to post pictures of their Corriente and the price? I'm trying to get an idea of how much I'll be paying and what it's going to look like 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, it's not a barrel saddle...but I'll go ahead and post mine.

It cost $687 and was delivered 28 days after I put in the order.

(back when it was fresh out of the box)










And now









Also, I've got pictures of my Dad's. His is a little different than mine (square skirt and a different rigging). His was $685.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

That's a little steeper than I thought it would be, $550 maaaybe $600 is my max. Maybe the barrel saddles would be a little less, less material  lol but those are nice saddles!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Ours was $560 and maybe some change. Worth every penny and have even been offered more. 

Yes we ordered it custom for our daughter who is very tall, but also very slim. Hence the adult fenders on a youth saddle. 

Everyone that's seen it has liked it. It's really the perfect saddle for her. And a corriente roping saddle is in her future....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Well, it's not a barrel saddle...but I'll go ahead and post mine.
> 
> It cost $687 and was delivered 28 days after I put in the order.
> 
> ...


 You just can't beat that look and feel of worn in rough out. My favorite saddle ever is rough out and is just perfect after 40yrs or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> That's a little steeper than I thought it would be, $550 maaaybe $600 is my max. Maybe the barrel saddles would be a little less, less material  lol but those are nice saddles!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, their barrel saddles are much cheaper because the trees are not as heavy duty and there isn't quite as much leather there.

I guess the whole reason for me posting my pics was just to show the quality (which is _amazing _for the price).


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

It is great quality for the money, trust me I'd pay that much if I could lol. My current budget is coming from selling my current roping saddle so I'm limited. But I rode in a friend's Corriente instead of my own saddle because my horse seemed to like it better. He got grouchy with mine. And I loved it, I felt really secure with it. I actually used it to test out a horse who turned out to be a bucker and I stayed on. (only my second buck to ever ride.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

